# Fresh water tank



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

On my Hymer B584 I have found the gray tank can be drained...

Can I drain the fresh tank?

Would like to clean it /flush it through
Thanks


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Undo the large cap (blue ?) on top of the freshwater tank. Reach in and pull out the small waste plug ( it should be attached to a chain) to drain the tank. You may have to just move the pump slightly. Don't forget to put it back before re-filling!!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Also you can drain the boiler and all the water pipes,Give the complete system a good flush out.
Have a look here

https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

*Draining*

Thanks..
to drain boiler do i just just pull up the red valve in the warddrobe and run taps?

cheers


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry - forgot to say there are plenty of threads about what to use when flushing tanks

e.g. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-79692.html

There are some varied views on the use of Milton - particularly when flushing the hot water boiler.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Draining*



clemmo said:


> Thanks..
> to drain boiler do i just just pull up the red valve in the warddrobe and run taps?
> 
> cheers


Push down the red button on the top of the valve to open it. It is kept shut in the up position by the 12V supply and acts as a frost protection. Once ambient temperature is above 8°C it will stay up when pulled - below c. 4°C it will drop to open and protect the Truma from frost damage.

Philip


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

useful link above but don't we all just love those generic Hymer Instruction Manuals where only about 1% of things apply to your van and even then it's not clear! I still haven't figured out what the handcuffs are for.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Push Boiler safety valve down , open pipe drain valves (see manual )Switch off electrics . open all taps.


----------

